# Achat iMac reconditionné votre avis



## Grdecath (4 Août 2015)

bonjour tout le monde..
Malheureusement mon iMac vient je pense de rende l'âme Kernel panic irrécupérable peut être carte mere je ne sais pas?
Je pense acheter un iMac reconditionné comme neuf ( dixit le vendeur) chez Mac&Pro avec livraison à domicile ..
Quelqu'un connaît t'il cette société ? Que pensez vous des iMac reconditionné ? Je pense acheter un iMac 24" 2,93 GHz 4 Go de ram et 1 to de dd...
Merci de vos avis je suis bien tentée mais un peu frileuse de me faire avoir...☺️


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Août 2015)

Bonjour,

Un iMac 24 pouces peut être au mieux une bonne occasion mais sûrement pas un Mac reconditionné comme neuf (ça fait un bail que ces modèles ne sont plus au catalogue).

Si tu veux un Mac reconditionné comme neuf, il faut aller sur l'Apple Store en ligne, dans la section des produits reconditionnés : http://www.apple.com/fr/shop/browse/home/specialdeals/mac.


----------



## Locke (4 Août 2015)

Tu laches un peu vite l'affaire... http://forums.macg.co/threads/imac-en-kernel-panic-impossible-a-redemarrer.1268865 ... 



Grdecath a dit:


> Je pense acheter un iMac reconditionné comme neuf ( dixit le vendeur) chez Mac&Pro avec livraison à domicile ..


Sinon, passe plutôt par le site officiel Apple, au moins pour la garantie tu n'auras aucune mauvaise surprise, puisque ce sera comme pour un modèle neuf. La livraison est aussi gratuite et à domicile avec le site Apple.


----------



## gegedetrois (4 Août 2015)

+1 pour l'Apple store et ce 24 pouce est trop vieux pour être une bonne affaire au mieux il est de 2009 déjà 6 ans
pour moi il vaut mieux te chercher un 21,5 reconditionné chez Apple peut-être plus cher mais au moins avec la garantie d'un neuf
tu ne donne pas le prix de ton 24p


----------



## Grdecath (4 Août 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Tu laches un peu vite l'affaire... http://forums.macg.co/threads/imac-en-kernel-panic-impossible-a-redemarrer.1268865 ...
> 
> 
> Sinon, passe plutôt par le site officiel Apple, au moins pour la garantie tu n'auras aucune mauvaise surprise, puisque ce sera comme pour un modèle neuf. La livraison est aussi gratuite et à domicile avec le site Apple.


Je ne lâche pas vite l'affaire je me passerais bien d'acheter un autre iMac mais me procurer un autre iMac faire divers essais démonter et remonter je me sens pas trop et je vois pas trop comment faire... Si j'étais sur de la panne au moins!!!!! J'ai déjà mis 1 mois pour résoudre mon problème de réinstallation de SL, le problème vient de la peut être d'ailleurs!!!


----------



## Locke (4 Août 2015)

Admettons que ce soit un 24" de 2009, car tu ne donnes aucune précision sur ton modèle, voilà comment ça se passe pour le démontage/remontage... https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Installing+iMac+Intel+24-Inch+EMC+2267+Dual+Hard+Drive/9070


----------



## Grdecath (4 Août 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Admettons que ce soit un 24" de 2009, car tu ne donnes aucune précision sur ton modèle, voilà comment ça se passe pour le démontage/remontage... https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Installing+iMac+Intel+24-Inch+EMC+2267+Dual+Hard+Drive/9070


J'ai un iMac 17" 1,83 GHz de 2008... J'ai déjà changé il y a plusieurs années le disque dur interne si c'est ça le problème je veux bien le changer à nouveau mais je ne sais pas si c'est la panne.. Je vais pas en acheter un autre sans être sur


----------



## Locke (5 Août 2015)

Grdecath a dit:


> Je vais pas en acheter un autre sans être sur


Tu en seras sûr si tu le démontes et que tu le testes avec un autre Mac, ou en mode Target mais toujours avec un autre Mac.


----------

